# Newbie says hello



## ralfwiggum (May 26, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm picking up my '03 plate 225 TT this week, will post some pics when I have given it a good claying and polishing


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome mate....and cool username too!!!

Matt


----------

